# Hawkstone Park - Hawkstone course.



## RGDave (May 11, 2010)

I have been meaning to post a review of Hawkstone Park since my trip (in more ways than one) there 3 weeks ago.
Hawkstone is a big place with 2 courses (and 6 more academy holes), excellent facilities, and no doubt a great destination to stay and play. I visited on a society day.


Here is my official review. 

Hawkstone Park â€“ Hawkstone Course
Hawkstone Park sets its stall out as something as a Mecca for Golf, a veritable â€œdestinationâ€ venue for leisure seekers. Set in a rural corner of Shropshire, it is a tranquil setting known for two excellent courses. I played the old course and enjoyed re-visiting it after many years. The course is tricky in places with well-placed bunkers and excellent greens. There is a good mixture of holes with some memorable par 5s and a signature par 3. Not overly long, it requires good course management and you can make a good score with your best game. A lovely course well worth a visit/stay.

- - - - - - 

I had a great day out there, played some good golf, won a few bonus prizes and sprained my ankle on the way back to the car.

Here are a few photos.

10th par 5







12th par 3







general view







last hole








Highlight of the day was this tee shot to the 12th.







It almost went in - I was left with a snakey 4 footer just outside the right...which I made (obviously).

I went round in 81 despite finding many fairway bunker after seemingly hitting straight down the middle - I guess that's sloping fairways for you.

Good course, excellent surroundings and facilities, well worth playing both and staying over. If you can get on for a special deal (I know tee times are available online for bargain rates out of hours) then do it on a day trip.


----------



## Redwood (May 12, 2010)

You can tell you were excited by that tee shot in 12 Dave, the camera must of been shaking a lot.  

Some great pics in there though....keep up the good work.

What camera are you using?


----------



## RGDave (May 12, 2010)

You can tell you were excited by that tee shot in 12 Dave, the camera must of been shaking a lot.  

Some great pics in there though....keep up the good work.

What camera are you using?
		
Click to expand...

Well done for noticing. Yes, I zoomed in and could hardly keep the camera still, it's true. 

These were taken on my new mobile phone, I've sussed it out quite well. It's just a little tricky to use on silent when taking photos. I bought the phone for the wi-fi and the 5.0mp camera, the rest of it (the phone) is a bit of a double-bogey.


----------



## slugger (May 13, 2010)

looks a cracking course. that first pic though needs a bunker or something in the middle. Never been to that part of the world, but your pics do it justice.

how's the ankle?


----------



## RGDave (May 13, 2010)

Ankle is on the mend. Thanks for asking.

That par 5 has no fairway bunkers.....everything slopes l-r so the ball usually ends up almost OOB. What the picture doesn't really show is a long ditch that runs down the left to trouble the 2nd shot. If you can't go for the green, it comes into play, so the best bet is to hit it right of centre, bringing the OOB back into play....otherwise I think it would have bunkers like on the other long holes.


----------



## Macster (May 15, 2010)

Hawkestone is a superb place for some Golf, our yearly fella's jaunt has been on a couple of occasions and we've loved it, particularly the 'Hawkestone' Course.  Fabulous Club house too overlooking the 18th.

Hotel a bit quiet perhaps, but its not that far to get into Shrewsbury for a night out, which isnt very condusive to a good start to the next morning's round I may add !   

We'd definitely go back.


----------



## Losttheplot (May 17, 2010)

Glad you have all liked Hawkstone Park, I've played there many a time since I only live down the road and it always has a special place in my heart since I also got married there.
The whole place is beautiful and the courses are excellent and it's not jam packed like some courses you can visit.


----------

